

Show HN: Harmogram, Web Audio API + Canvas (Paper.js) FFT/Harmonograph - adrianleb
http://harmogram.com

======
huhtenberg

      Fuck!
      Sorry but this experiment works only on Google Chrome.
    

Fuck indeed.

~~~
sergiotapia
I feel Chrome is going to become the next IE6. And that sucks.

Then again is it Chrome's fault that Firefox and Opera don't catch up? Would
love any insight on this.

~~~
at-fates-hands
I'm pretty sure Chrome still hasn't fixed the cleartype feature so embedded
fonts look decent like they do in Firefox.

Chrome really isn't that far ahead of FF or Opera. all three are still pretty
close. The only real loser here is still IE. Their paltry developer tools and
IE8's incompatibility with HTML5 has pretty much doomed it to the trash bin.

Just in case you needed some benchmark facts:

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/the-big-browser-
benchmark...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/the-big-browser-benchmark-
chrome-18-vs-opera-11-vs-firefox-11-vs-ie9-vs-safari-5/19418)

~~~
graue
Chrome has Web Audio, which is pretty far from coming to Firefox, and seems
low priority[1]. That's why we keep seeing cool audio stuff posted here that's
Chrome-exclusive. Firefox supports its own Audio Data API[2] which predates
the W3C standard, but it's deprecated, and will never be supported by other
browsers.

Web Intents[3] is another cool feature in Chrome that's not even on the map
for Firefox. Instead there's a "counter-proposal" called Web Activities[4]
that no one outside of Mozilla is talking about (and it seems pretty dead).

I still use Firefox, but the lack of leadership in these two cases is
discouraging.

[1] <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=779297>

[2] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/Audio_Data_API>

[3] <http://webintents.org/>

[4] <https://wiki.mozilla.org/WebActivities>

------
FuzzyDunlop
This is really cool. Only thing that confused me is the UI seems to have a
mind of its own sometimes - songs suddenly change themselves, and the list
scrolls, and I can't find my way back to where I was.

------
notJim
God, this is so much cooler than my holiday project :). Nice work.

In terms of critique, if you're interested in that, the UI could use some work
(the interactions are weird, and it's not very intuitive), but once you get
past that, the visualization is awesome. The UI is also quite pretty, so I
think if you fine-tuned the interaction issues, it would be fantastic.

------
umaar
Nice work! Any plans on updating the Github repo
<https://github.com/adrianleb/harmogram> with this version?

Reason I ask, I wouldn't mind contributing a feature where the user can select
their own microphone input as the audio source and have the paper.js
visualisation react accordingly.

------
graue
No sound in Chromium on Linux (Ubuntu). Unfortunately, that often happens when
I click on these experiments, due to lack of MP3 support. There is MP3.js to
get around the patent issues, if Linux support is important to you:
<https://github.com/devongovett/mp3.js>

~~~
jkbyc
it works for me: Chromium Version 22.0.1229.94 Ubuntu 12.10 (161065)

~~~
graue
Weird. That's the exact same version string in mine and I get nothing. Did you
install some kind of MP3 plugin/codec to get it to work?

~~~
jkbyc
I didn't install anything specifically for this site but looking through my
installed packages I now recall I had previously installed e.g.:

browser-plugin-vlc

chromuim-codecs-ffmpeg-extra

gecko-mediaplayer

~~~
graue
chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra did it. Thanks! Weird that no corresponding
package seems to exist for Firefox.

------
thrownaway2424
Really nice work. Discovered some nice music, too :)

When it's on-screen is uses two whole CPUs though (one for the chrome tab, and
one for Chrome's GPU-driving process) and the visualization is obviously half
a beat ahead of the music. That's not your fault, but it certainly
demonstrates the drawbacks of the platform.

------
tonetheman
Cool cool. Needs a pause button bad... or is there one already?

~~~
RaSoJo
spacebar da pause

------
mikle
I hate stuff that auto play music full volume on opening the page. That said,
looks like an interesting experiment. I'm glad that people are using the Web
Audio API, hopefully the more people use it the more browsers will support it
and it will be updated.

------
spyder
Collection of Web Audio experiments:
[http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/sampl...](http://chromium.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/samples/audio/samples.html)

------
EwanG
Not OPs fault, but from the name I was expecting a web-based harmonica.
Anything good online for doing GarageBand type things? Preferably that can be
used in other projects?

------
xwowsersx
More awesome web stuff today. Great job and awesome music!

------
zan2434
Interesting, I did something similar with <http://puur.tk/better>

------
aioprisan
why is it chrome only?

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
the web audio API isn't implemented in anything else. Firefox uses a
proprietary thing that's been deprecated.

~~~
zan2434
the web audio api seems to function well in Safari

------
rebelnz
Very nice! It was a little 'glitchy' whilst loading but otherwise worked fine
for me (Win 7/Chrome 23).

------
msutherl
Hah, nice UK bass selection! Didn't know about Damu – awesome stuff.

------
n1ghtfury
nice! looks legit - great music choices too :D

~~~
marcelcor
It uses the <http://shuffler.fm> API. It's the blogs that pick the music.

------
mwasser
Love it! What's the objective of the project?

~~~
adrianleb
Objective was mainly to experiment with the Web Audio API, specially its
analyser. Once you plug that into a 2d/3d canvas theres really a lot of room
for creativity. Glad you liked it!

------
mjcohenw
Ha! Nobody there I ever heard of.

~~~
RaSoJo
Avicci, no?

------
podrivo
beautiful!

